# Overmolding with LSR injection molding for LED application



## RouQian (Sep 4, 2012)

Dear all,

I am a third year student of Diploma in Precision Engineering from Nanyang Poly at Singapore. I was assigned a topic "Development of Overmolding with LSR injection molding for LED application" as my Final Year Project.

Currently, i had faced some problems during my research. I had some questions and lots of doubts.

Please help me here. I am desperate now!! Thank you.

My questions are:

1. If i want to over mold directly onto the printed circuit board and the LED chip, can the technology nowadays achieve this?

2. If the technology nowadays can, what is the technology? What is the key process? What is the consideration while doing the process? What is the material used? What is the limitation of the process?

3. If the technology nowadays cannot, what are the obstacles faced? What are the limitations? How can we overcome it?

4. Why should we over mold directly onto the PCB and LED? Save lead time??

5. Why LSR material is chosen to use for over mold for LED application?

5. What types of design of LED products can be over mold with the LSR material? What are the LED products that required over molding?

I appreciated you guys who are willing to answer to my doubts and solve my problems.

Thanks again.

Regards,

R.Qian


----------

